# Making decent coffee



## Bubbly Scot (12 Apr 2008)

Any ideas on how to improve my coffee?

I use Tesco coffee beans, a Bodum grinder and a Bosh filter machine. 

It always tastes bitter though, sometimes completely undrinkably so. 

Himself though, turns out a beautiful pot of coffee using exactly the same ingredients and equipment. 

I improved it slightly by grinding the beans longer but other than that.

 I'm stumped on how to make it better. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## bankrupt (12 Apr 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Any ideas on how to improve my coffee? I use Tesco coffee beans, a Bodum grinder and a Bosh filter machine. It always tastes bitter though, sometimes completely undrinkably so. Himself though, turns out a beautiful pot of coffee using exactly the same ingredients and equipment. I improved it slightly by grinding the beans longers but other than that, I'm stumped on how to make it better. Any thoughts?



You may be packing the grounds too tightly?


----------



## Diziet (12 Apr 2008)

Do you use too much coffee perhaps, or leave it standing too long before serving?

BTW, I buy coffee beans from Lidl when hey have them. Excellent quality and cheaper than Tesco.


----------



## messyleo (12 Apr 2008)

too little coffee perhaps? if you don't use enough coffee, the water extracts too much from the grinds (as there is too little) - this over-extraction tastes bitter. Ideally use a dessert spoon per cup (that's a cup, not a mug!) also, does the bodum grinder grind at the right consistency? is it a burr or blade grinder?


----------



## Bubbly Scot (12 Apr 2008)

It's a blade grinder, I think I wasn't grinding for long enough but seem to be heading in the right direction with that. I wonder if I'm not packing it tight enough in the filter. Definatly don't leave it too long.

Diziet, my friend buys her coffee from Lidl along with some really yummy german biscuits, the two together are simply gorgous! I never shop in Lidl though so going there just for the coffee wouldn't be practical.

Thanks guys, I'll try different variations....the only other solutions is I let Himself make the coffee all the time


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Apr 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> the only other solutions is I let Himself make the coffee all the time



Or have a nice cup of tea


----------



## messyleo (13 Apr 2008)

you'll never get good results with a blade grinder unfortunately you really need a burr, as blades are just far too inconsistent  Also the grind for filter is somewhere between the coarser french press grind and the very fine espresso grind, so that's also something to be aware of! Good luck


----------



## ajapale (13 Apr 2008)

What is the quality of your water like? I found that a simple Britta Filter makes a big difference to the taste of coffee. Im on town water. As a once off try making coffee with still bottled water and see does it make a difference.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (13 Apr 2008)

Our water is pretty bad, comes from a well. We have a water filter though but yes, at times, the water has a "burnt" taste to it..even with the filters.


----------



## stir crazy (13 Apr 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Himself though, turns out a beautiful pot of coffee using exactly the same ingredients and equipment.



And exactly the same water ? Hence the water probably isnt much of an issue....

I know that in Italy where they use espresso pots a lot, they have a traditional wisdom not to pack the grounds too tightly inside the pot otherwise this makes it too strong. I'm not sure how your machine works though...but maybe you are packing the grounds too tightly ?


----------



## galwegian44 (14 Apr 2008)

Bubbly - be prepared to spend some time experimenting until you find the combination that suits you. I would recommend an espresso rather than a filter machine; no need to splash out large wads of money either, there are decent machines around without resorting to a Gaggia (although the more you spend the better quality you get).

Buy some decent coffe to start with and be sure to try as many varieties as possible. Water is the primary ingredient so always use fresh cold water, filtered if possible. I would always use straight from the tap or bottle rather than leave in the machine's reservoir. Experiment with the granularity of the grind (finer grind for espresso machines) until you are getting a decent draw of approx. 15 - 20 seconds for each coffee cup. If you have the patience then don't grind your beans until you are ready to brew and make sure to keep them in an airtight container once opened.

And if this doesn't work....just watch your husband!!!

Good Luck.



Bubbly Scot said:


> Thanks guys, I'll try different variations....the only other solutions is I let Himself make the coffee all the time


----------



## liaconn (14 Apr 2008)

Also, coffee should never be made with boiling water. Always wait til its just gone off the boil.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Apr 2008)

What about trying this coffee?


----------



## myate (14 Apr 2008)

that's spot on advice. My other half is a trained barista & would agree with you there.


----------



## setanta1 (15 Apr 2008)

In my opinion a) life is too short for grinding coffee beans, and b) nobody makes coffee like the Italians.

Any good espresso-ground Italian coffee will make a good start. I swear by Lavazza Qualita Oro for kick-starting my heart in the mornings. You can get it in most Tesco, Dunnes and Superquin shops.

Espresso machines are tempramental things that take up valuable space on your counter-top and are unnecessary, unless you like an authentic espresso with real crema etc.

A better, and far cheaper option, is a moka pot, which will make coffee that is on the strong side compared to filter coffee, but not as strong as espresso.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moka_Express
Kitchen Complements do a full range of moka pots, stainless steel and aluminium.


----------



## wheels (15 Apr 2008)

I got a Nespresso machine before Christmas and it was the best thing I invested in. I wouldn't be drinking coffee daily but with the coffee is fantastic and fairly cheap at 33c per cup after you guy the unit. Three people who used my machine went on to buy them in the last couple of months. Would highly recommend it.


----------



## sam h (15 Apr 2008)

I agree that the Moka Express makes a lovely cup of coffee....warm the milk before pour it in.  

However, we got a new cooker & mine won't fit on the cooker!!  I really miss the aroma of fresh coffee in the morning!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Apr 2008)

wheels said:


> and fairly cheap at 33c per cup after you guy the unit.


Not cheap at all for home made coffee even if you ignore the significant fixed costs!


----------



## messyleo (15 Apr 2008)

Well it's not that bad, I mean a typical bag of ground coffee is about €5-6 and you would be lucky to get 20 mugs out of it. 

But, grinding your own coffee makes such a difference imho.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (15 Apr 2008)

myate said:


> that's spot on advice. My other half is a trained barista & would agree with you there.


 
Can I borrow him? 

Welfarite, I think my husband would pour it over me if I got a taste for that coffee.....but maybe just once would be good..just to try.

Thanks to everyone for their words of advice. I'm looking at them all. I seem to have improved things slightly by grinding a bit longer, so I'm heading in the right direction.


----------



## shesells (16 Apr 2008)

wheels said:


> I got a Nespresso machine before Christmas and it was the best thing I invested in. I wouldn't be drinking coffee daily but with the coffee is fantastic and fairly cheap at 33c per cup after you guy the unit. Three people who used my machine went on to buy them in the last couple of months. Would highly recommend it.


 
I'm with you on this, I love my Nespresso machine. Great coffee and no cleaning to do either!!

33c for good coffee at home v €2+ to buy it out, or God knows how much in bags of Espresso bought for previous coffee machine, and binned because it wasn't what I wanted!


----------



## aldark (16 Apr 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> I use Tesco coffee beans, a Bodum grinder and a Bosh filter machine.
> It always tastes bitter though, sometimes completely undrinkably so.


 
What's a bosh filter machine - is that one of those drip thingies where you put coffee into a basket and hot water drips through the grounds?

If so, I'd suggest binning it entirely.  You'll get much better results from a plunge pot (cafetiere).

Bitter coffee means over- or under-extraction.  Under extracted coffee is watery, bitter; over extracted coffee is sharply bitter/acrid.  Either way, the grounds are not spending the right time in water at the right temperature.  

For all coffee, the key is ensuring an even ground size - if its mixed, then the big grains will under extract and the small ones over extract resulting in mostly bitter coffee.

Next is the water - too hot=overextraction, too cool=underextraction so it must be at 92C - under boiling point

I'd say this is very difficult to do with a blade grinder and a drip filter.  With a cafetiere, grind size must be quite large (but still even) and when its ready, pour it off.  Get a burr grinder, even a hand operated one!!

If you're using a blade grinder, you could try grinding for short bursts and shaking the contents for better distribution.


----------



## Diziet (16 Apr 2008)

shesells said:


> I'm with you on this, I love my Nespresso machine. Great coffee and no cleaning to do either!!
> 
> 33c for good coffee at home v €2+ to buy it out, or God knows how much in bags of Espresso bought for previous coffee machine, and binned because it wasn't what I wanted!




I did a quick calculation for comparison - Lidl coffee beans (peruvian blend in green bag is one of the best I have found) - €3.99. I use a burr grinder and Gaggia coffee machine. Fabulous coffee for under 6c per cup. So 33c is certainly expensive, but if it's to your liking, it is still cheaper than having it outside the house. 

I never have coffee outside the house these days, as it is never nice enough.


----------



## extopia (16 Apr 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Himself though, turns out a beautiful pot of coffee using exactly the same ingredients and equipment.



There's the answer right there. Watch him carefully next time he's brewin'


----------



## Bubbly Scot (16 Apr 2008)

aldark said:


> What's a bosh filter machine - is that one of those drip thingies where you put coffee into a basket and hot water drips through the grounds?
> 
> If so, I'd suggest binning it entirely. You'll get much better results from a plunge pot (cafetiere).


 
It's a drippy thing we bought in South Africa when we lived there. It was consigned to the cupboard for years while we bought different ones but it came out again last year cos himself prefers the coffee from it to anything else.

Extopia, you'd think that would be the answer but we're both exasperated with me trying to pick it up from him....and it's kindda hard on a Saturday morning when he's making coffee......and I'm still in bed 

I fancy trying one of those Nespresso machines.


----------

